# GTX 260 For Folding!



## ~The_Dude~ (May 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx37SayKYE8

Visiting from team EVGA. folding name (pistolkilla)

Feel free to rate it bad if that is how you feel.

As some may know I will be attending the Intel Lan Fest Colorado next Saturday. On of the competitions if for ASUS. It is a Republic Of Gamers viral video contest.

1st prize is a GTX 260. So I figured I would throw all my awesome talent at it and make a 30 second long video. (Yeah it sucks, but that is not the point). I need as many votes as I can get my hands on.

Here is how we are scored

-Scoring System:
1 vote = 5 points
1 view = 1 point

As you can see the more the better.

*If I win, that GPU will be dedicated to folding, and then will be up for grabs at next years Chimp Challenge.*

Do me a favor and give me some + votes and view my video often

(Don't view the other vids until after the 23rd of may, thus not to give any credit to them)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx37SayKYE8

Lanfest info

http://lanfest.intel.com/


Tell your friends!

(Again I know it sucks, however I am not a pro video editor. It is simply enough to be eligible, so please be nice)

Now you can Digg it so unique viewers can find it! Here: http://digg.com/pc_games/ASUS_ROG_Ra...Intel_Lan_Fest


----------



## Duxx (May 21, 2009)

Welll I was super bored so i spent 3 minutes trying to remember my youtube password, finally found it and voted.  2 views and a ranking.. thats 7 pts?! That better be folding!


----------



## ~The_Dude~ (May 21, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Welll I was super bored so i spent 3 minutes trying to remember my youtube password, finally found it and voted.  2 views and a ranking.. thats 7 pts?! That better be folding!



Thanks for your efforts. 1000 internets to you!

~


----------

